# Ivermectin spot on



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Is this OK for an african pygmy hedgehog?

Ivermectin Spot On Rabbit 4 X 150ug, Rabbit Remedies & Supplements

Since the day i got her she has been itching all the time and her bum looks quite red.

I have bathed her and out the appropriate mite powder on her and she seems less red but non the less still itchy and red near her bum area.#

I will try and get photos if I can but shes quite wiggly and is still a bit hissy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

robstaine said:


> Is this OK for an african pygmy hedgehog?
> 
> Ivermectin Spot On Rabbit 4 X 150ug, Rabbit Remedies & Supplements
> 
> ...


 
How old is she as she could be quilling. You could bath her in Aveeno oil which would help her skin or use oatmeal like Colin from the hog rescue uses
Most people use zeno 50 mini for mites on hogs, you can buy it online.
Have you joined Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum as there is lots of helpful information on there


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

She is two years old. I will try joining there. thanks x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

whats the difference between the normal xeno and the xeno 50 mini?

I have the xeno that I use for my ferrets is that ok to use on the hog?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

robstaine said:


> whats the difference between the normal xeno and the xeno 50 mini?
> 
> I have the xeno that I use for my ferrets is that ok to use on the hog?


 
It goes by weight so check the hogs weight then read what it says on the pippette. The 50 mini is made for animals weighing less than 800 grams I think


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

ok thanks will do x


----------

